# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة الاستدامة البيئية-مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب

## haidy hasaan

* يدعوكم  مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب والاستشارات (METC) التسجيل في  أحدث دوراته للعام  دورة الاستدامة البيئية
التواصل علي Mobile, whatsapp: 00201149844469
Email : haidy@metcegy.com
للتعرف علي دوراتنا في جميع المجالات يرجي الضغط
علي الروابط
https://haidy59.wixsite.com/training-metc https://haidyhassan.blogspot.com تعقد جميع دوراتنا بمقر المركز بدبي وفروعنا بالقاهرة أسطنبول وكوالامبور الهدف العام أساسيات علم الإستدامة أهمية علم الإستدامة في الهندسة كيف يمكننا تطبيق الإستدامة نظام إدارة الرعاية المسئولة الإستدامة في الشركات ( معوقات و حلول ) أوجه الإستدامة وأهمية الحد من النفايات و المخلفات الصلبة في التنمية المستدامة دورات البيئة التي ستعقد خلال العام دورة إدارة النفايات الخطرة دورة البيئة والحفاظ عليها دورة الإصحاح البيئي دورة مهارات المسح البيئي دورة الاستدامة البيئية دورة ضبط جودة مياه الشرب وتقنيات المختبرات دورة تقيـيم الأثر البيئي دورة الاتجاهات والنظم الحديثة لإدارة وحماية البيئة ISO 14000 دورة التلوث البيئي وطرق المعالجة المتقدمة دورة إدارة النفايات الصلبة والسائلة وطرق معالجتها دورة التخطيط البيئي ومراقبة التلوث دورة تحليل الأثار الإقتصادية للمشكلات البيئية دورة تقييم الأثر البيئي في المشاريع النفطية دورة الوسائل القانونية لحماية البيئة و دور القاضي في تطبيقها دورة قانون البيئة وطرق رصد المخالفات البيئية وكيفية إعداد التقارير دورة نظام الإدارة المتكامل ( الجودة والبيئة والسلامة والصحة المهنية) دورة الاختبارات الهندسية والجيوفيزيائية للتربة دورة برنامج كبير مراجعين معتمد لنظام إدارة البيئة 200414001 دورة تأهيل نظام التخطيط البيئي باستخدام مخرجات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية دورة النظم المتكاملة لحماية البيئة والصحة دورة إدارة المخلفات دورة دمج نظام إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية و نظام الإدارة البيئية دورة مهارات الرصد الإعلامي من وسائل الاعلام المختلفة وتحليل المضمون دورة الممارسة الفعالة في مراقبة البيئة دورة التشريعات البيئية دورة النفايات الطبية والمواد الخطرة وطرق الوقاية الصحية منها دورة آلية تطبيق التشريعات البيئية دورة نظام الادارة البيئية المتكاملة دورة مراقبة التلوث والتفتيش البيئى دورة المفاهيم الحديثة للسلامة البيئية دورة الاستخدام الآمن للمبيدات دورة مكافحة تلوث البحار والشواطئ بالزيت دورة الاساليب الحديثة في التوازن البيئي والاستدامة دورة مكافحة التلوث واستقبال المخلفات البترولية (تأهيل فني وحدة التلوث) -للعاملين بالموانيء دورة  كيفية تحليل نسبة البكتريا القانونية في مياه البحر. دورة نظم تحلية المياه المالحة. دورة التحاليل القياسية للملوثات في مياه الشرب و الصرف الصحي دورة التقنيات الحديثة لمعالجة المياه الجوفية دورة طرق تصميم محطات معالجة المخلفات السائلة دورة استخدام النمذجة لدراسة كفاءة محطات معالجة المخلفات السائلة دورة صيانة شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي دورة طرق تصميم محطات معالجة المخلفات الصناعية السائلة دورة نمذجة محطات المعالجة البيولوجية للمخلفات السائلة. دورة إدارة سلامة البيئة البحرية دورة تقنيات مكافحة تلوث الهواء دورة التخطيط للطوارىء البيئية دورة الطرق الحديثة فى معالجة قمامة المدن دورة مؤثرات الملوثات البيئية على الصحة العامة دورة هندسة حماية البيئة المائية من التلوث دورة التلوث البيئى والجو الصحى داخل إطار العمل الإدارى دورة ادارة نظم البيئ ستعقد الدورات فى الدول الاتية
ماليزيا - تركيا - دبي - السعودية (جدة - الرياض - الدمام ) - المغرب – مصر) لقاهرة - الاسكندرية- شرم الشيخ(- اندونيسيا - المانيا –تونس- سويسرا- الاردن - قطر - لندن - لبنان - فيينا – فرنسا- نيويورك- سلطنة عمان- الشهادات
بنهاية البرنامج التدريبي يحصل المتدرب على
- شهادة معتمدة من مركز الخبرة الحديثة للتدريب و الاستشارات -             شهادة معتمدة من كامبريدج مع التوثيق من الخارجية البريطانية
- شهادة معتمدة من المعهد القومي للبحوث مع التوثيق من الخارجية المصرية
بالأضافة الى ذلك فأن المتدرب يحصل على شهادة معتمدة من جانبنا
و من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية ) حسب الرغبة (

ما يميز مركزنا خصومات خاصة للمجموعات ( 2 فأكثر ( 1. الدورات التدريبية تنفذ باللغتين : العربية أو الإنجليزية حسب الرغبة 2. شهادات الدورة باللغة العربية و اللغة الإنجليزية حسب الرغبة 3. القاعة التدريبية على مستوى فندقي 5 نجوم ونقدم المزيد من المجالات المختلفة
#دورات_الموارد_البشرية_والتدريب #دورات_القيادة_والادارة_والتطوير_الذاتي #دورات_السكرتارية_وادارة_المكاتب_والارشفة #دورات_التسويق_والمبيعات #دورات_المشتريات_والمخازن #دورات_الشحن_والنقل_والجمارك #دورات_العلاقات_العامة_والاعلام #دورات_القانون_والعقود #دورات الصحة_وسلامة_الغذاء #دورات_البيئة #دورات_التأمين #دورات_الملكية_الفكرية #دورات_تقنية_المعلومات #البرامج_التربوية #دورات الهندسة_الزراعية_وتنسيق_الحدائق #دورات_الهندسة_الأنشائية_وهندسة_الطرق #دورات_هندسة_المساحة #دورات_الهندسة_الميكانيكية #دورات_الهندسة_الكهرباء #دورات_هندسة_النفط_والغاز #دورات_الجودة_والهندسة_الصناعية #دورات_المحاسبة_المالية_والادارية_والحكومية #دورات_المالية_والحسابات_في_القطاع_النفطي #دورات_المراجعة_والتدقيق #دورات_الموازنات_والتخطيط_المالي #دورات_البنوك_والتجارة_الخارجية #دورات_البورصة_وسوق_المال #دورات_الاحصاء #دورات_الامن السلامة_والصحة_المهنية #دورات_الدفاع_المدني #دورات_أمنية_متخصصة #الدورات_العسكرية #دورات_أمن_المطارات #دورات_الصيانة_والهندسة_التقنية وغيرها من الدورات المتخصصة
ولمزيد من الدورات يمكنكم زيارة الروابط التالية
Blogger
Facebook
Twitter
Linkedin
+Google
ولمزيد من الدورات ومعلومات عن الدورات والمحتوي العلمي يمكنكم التواصل معنا من خلال
Haidy Hassan
Training coordinator
Mobile, whats app: 00201149844469
Email : haidy@metcegy.com 
*

----------

